# Partition USB Flash Drive



## peterjcs (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a 2 GB kingston USB Flash Drive. I decide to give it 2 partition. I try using microsoft disk management and fail to do it! Is it possible to create partition using disk management? If yes, then how to do it?


Another question is, i try to format the flash drive with FAT32, and i notice that the drive become very slow! I copy a 2 MB file in to it, and it take several minutes! So, i reformat it to FAT and it run fast, only take a few second to copy the file to the flash drive. Why the drive become slow when in FAT32?

Thank you.


----------



## Rincewindwiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi,
I offer this not as a solution but more as hope for others!!!
I was trying to partition a 16GB Lexar Firefly Jumpdrive
I tried the BooIt.exe utility to reset the Removable Bit but it seemed to have little effect.
(Properties still showed the drive as removable) I queried Lexar support who confirmed the utility would not work (but I am not convinced the guy understood the question!).

I fiddled around with Partition Magic 8.0 and got a couple of error messages which I didn't write down about tow things which should be the same and weren't. I was offered the choice to fix it and I said yes.

So I fiddled some more, tried BootIt a couple of times and then gave up .

A bit later, I stuck the drive back in the machine (XP SP3), opened up Disk Management and up popped the Initialise and Convert Wizard. This gave me the option of creating a basic partition; and then another basic partition. Jackpot, problem solved. I now have two partitions on the USB stick

But I have no idea which part of this process got the USB drive into a state where windows would not recognise it or thought it was no longer removable.
Anyway, for me the problem is solved. I hope this helps others.
KR
R


----------

